# Wie beweisen, dass Dialer sich selbst eingewählt hat?



## Stas (9 August 2003)

Ich hab' 550 € Dialerkosten (durch MCN Tele.com) am Hals.
Die Kosten hat Software ~dw24tmp verursacht.
Wie kann ich beweisen, dass Dialer selbst eingewählt hat? 
Ich hab' WinXP, IE6 und analog. Modem.
Ich hab' schon in Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Ereignisanzeige/System Spuren gesucht, aber alle Einträge ab mai 2002 bis juli 2003  sind von dort
gelöscht (nicht von mir!).
Einzige,was ich hab', ist die Datei History mit folgendem Inhalt:

_16.06.2003, 12:57:20  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
16.06.2003, 12:57:20  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 12:57:55  Die Verbindung ist aufgebaut
16.06.2003, 13:01:55  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
16.06.2003, 13:01:55  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 13:02:28  Die Verbindung ist aufgebaut
16.06.2003, 13:03:01  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
16.06.2003, 13:03:01  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 13:03:34  Die Verbindung ist aufgebaut
16.06.2003, 13:07:10  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
16.06.2003, 13:26:02  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 13:26:35  Die Verbindung ist aufgebaut
16.06.2003, 13:28:55  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
16.06.2003, 13:28:55  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 13:29:51  
16.06.2003, 13:29:53  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 13:30:26  Die Verbindung ist aufgebaut
16.06.2003, 13:33:27  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
16.06.2003, 13:33:27  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 13:34:00  Die Verbindung ist aufgebaut
16.06.2003, 13:42:28  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
16.06.2003, 14:22:11  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 14:22:27  Die Telefonleitung besetzt.
16.06.2003, 14:22:29  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 14:22:45  Die Telefonleitung besetzt.
16.06.2003, 14:22:48  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
16.06.2003, 14:23:16  Die Telefonleitung besetzt.
18.06.2003, 13:53:26  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
18.06.2003, 14:01:54  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
18.06.2003, 14:01:54  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
18.06.2003, 14:02:11  Die Telefonleitung besetzt.
18.06.2003, 14:02:13  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
18.06.2003, 14:02:29  Die Telefonleitung besetzt.
18.06.2003, 14:02:31  Anwahl [email protected] - Maximal 45Min. Einwahl39Ђ Zzgl.1,99Ђ/M
18.06.2003, 14:02:59  Die Telefonleitung besetzt._

Dialer hat also die Verbindung mehrere mal aufgebaut und getrennt, um die Kosten zu erhöhen (imho)

Wo kann ich noch nachBeweisen suchen?
Wer könnte mir helfen/raten usw.?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Dino (9 August 2003)

Hmmm...wenn da absolut nichts mehr auf dem Rechner zu finden ist...vielleicht sollte man das Pferd mal von einer ganz anderen Seite aufzäumen:

Es dürfte nämlich mehr als lebensfremd und bar jeglichen gesunden Menschenverstandes sein, dass jemand eine derartig hohe Anzahl von Verbindungen mit so kurzen Haltezeiten sofort aufeinander folgend bewusst herstellt, wenn er weiß, dass er pro Anruf mindestens 39 € abdrücken darf. Und ich denke, dass man dann schon davon ausgehen muss, dass dem User die Gebühren nicht bei jeder Einwahl deutlich angezeigt wurden. Sonst hätte er irgendwann Lunte riechen müssen.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

*Spurensuche*

1.) Wie lautet eigentlich die Nummer? 

2.) Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Backups, Systemwiederherstellungspunkte, Anhaltspunkte für Herkunft des Dialers etc, die man verwerten könnte

3.) Sofern Sie - in Hinblick auf die Schadenssumme - nicht ohnehin einen Sachverständigen beauftragen möchten: Haben Sie es - eventuell nach Erstellung eines kompletten Images schon mit diverser Wiederherstellungs- und Undeletesoftware versucht?

4.) Wegen der Höhe der Kosten des Dialers bzw. den näheren Details des Einspruches sollten Sie umgehend die nächstgelegene Verbraucherzentrale und/oder einen Fachanwalt aufsuchen.

5.) Achten Sie unbedingt darauf, keine Fristen zu versäumen.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 August 2003)

@ Stas


http://forum.webmart.de/wmforum.cfm?id=1461578


Die drei Teile "Beweislastumkehr" helfen in Deinen Fall.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

@Stas
Suche mal nach weiteren Ordnern im Windoofs Explorer mit den Namen: DutchWeb, DutchWeb24, DW24, Dialer, Dialers - evtl. ist das Teil doch noch da!
Einzelfallösung, siehe PN!


----------



## dvill (9 August 2003)

Das Protokoll sieht nicht wie ein Systemprotokoll aus. Das sollte von dem Dialer sein.

Wenn der nun wech ist, liegt ein Fall wie unter

http://www.bsi.de/av/dialer/dialer0807selbst.htm

vor. Der beschriebene Fall verwendete ein Fülle von Nummern und ist ein bisher bekanntgewordener. Das schließt nicht aus, dass weitere, ähnliche Fälle auf die Entschlüsselung und Aufklärung warten.

Neben den üblichen Fragestellungen bezüglich Betrug, Sachbeschädigung (Die heimliche Veränderung fremder PCs beschädigt diese, ohne dass der Besitzer dies erlaubt hätte) usw sollte man die Beweisvernichtung auch bezüglich

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/stgb/__303a.html

prüfen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das Protokoll sieht nicht wie ein Systemprotokoll aus. Das sollte von dem Dialer sein.


Hallo Dietmar,
dieses Protokoll ist das von DW24. Dass ein Dialer nahezu immer rechtmäßig auf den Rechner des Users gelangt (Bestätigung des Sicherheitszertifikates oder die Standardeinstellungen des IE bei ActiveX) begründet keine strafbare Handlung - das ist Service! Dass genau gleiche Datei sich auch wieder verflüchtigt, ist zwar mies aber begründet auch eher keine Datenveränderung, da das wohl im Ermessen des Programierers liegen könnte. Mir sind für diese Vorgehensweise keine definitiven Richtlinien bekannt - aber das soll natürlich nichts heißen.


----------



## dvill (9 August 2003)

@anna

Ob der Dialer rechtmässig auf den Rechner eines fremden Besitzers kommt, ist schon eine Frage. Wenn er sich deutlich ankündigt und alle wesentlichen Eigenschaften klar beschreibt, möglicherweise.

Dialer, die sich als kostenlose Zugangstools tarnen, führen heimlich andere Funktionen aus, als zuvor angesagt und vom Benutzer erlaubt. Das geht in Richtung Sachbeschädigung und Betrug. Dialer, die heimlich die alte Internetverbindung kappen, ohne ausdrückliche Erlaubnis des Verbrauchers, greifen unerlaubt in fremde Rechnersysteme ein, das geht in Richtung Computersabotage.

Die Annahme des Zertifikats erlaubt nicht beliebige Aktionen auf dem Zielrechner. Das Zertifikat sichert für den Benutzer nur die Zuordnungsfähigkeit, von welchem entfernten System eine installierte Komponente kommt und wer für die Authentizität dieser Komponente sorgt.

Das Zertifikat enthält keine Informationen über die zu installierenden Programmfunktionen. Der Benutzer muss aus Sicherheitsgründen die Installation weiterer Software zulassen, die Beschreibung der Software muss zuvor hinreichend klar vorgelegen haben oder sie muss erfolgen, bevor das Computersystem auf Wunsch des Eigentümers verändert wird.

Die Programmierer bleiben voll verantwortlich für ihren Programmablauf. Wenn dieser das Zielsystem schädigt, sind sie haftbar.

Der Verbraucher benötigt Belege über seine Geschäfte. Das regelt das Fernabsatzrecht mit klaren Informationspflichten für den Anbieter. Die gelten auch nach dem Kauf. Wenn der Dialer oder Verbindungsprotokolle elektronisch erzeugte Belege sind, die einem Fernabsatzgeschäft zugrunde liegen, halte ich die heimliche Löschung dieser Dateien für problematisch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

@dvill
in einigen Punkten stimme ich Dir voll zu - die Computersabotage durch z. B. "1970.exe" oder "Teenxxx". Von DW habe ich schon abenteuerliche Sachen gesehen aber dabei war keine Sauerei, wie die, von den zuvor genannten. 





			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dieser das Zielsystem schädigt, sind sie haftbar.


Das Löschen des Dialers selbst, z. B. weil der Service von dem Anbieter nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen solle, ist doch noch keine Schädigung des Zielsystems, oder? Dass zum Nachvollziehen der Session das Programm zur Verfügung stehen sollt wäre zwar löblich, doch dafür meint hier DW wohl, dass die Protokolldatei ausreichen sollte.
Alles in allem ist die ganze Situation des könnte, wäre, möglich, evtl. sehr unbefriedigend für den Betroffenen - deshalb habe ich dem Stas auch eine PN mit einem Lösungsansatz á la anna geschickt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

[/quote]
.... Dass ein Dialer nahezu immer rechtmäßig auf den Rechner des Users gelangt (Bestätigung des Sicherheitszertifikates oder die Standardeinstellungen des IE bei ActiveX) begründet keine strafbare Handlung - das ist Service! .....[/quote]

Eine sehr interessante Auffassung!


----------



## dvill (9 August 2003)

Das Fernabsatzrecht verlangt klare Informationen für den Verbraucher vor dem Kauf. Über den Zeitpunkt, wann und von wem diese Informationen gelöscht werden dürfen, steht dort nichts, soweit ich es kenne.

Natürlich muss der Verbraucher die Telefonrechnung diesbezüglich prüfen und gegebenenfalls über den AGB-Kontakt Beschwerden geltend machen dürfen. Das gilt auch dann, wenn der Service für die Zukunft eingestellt wird. Die zurückliegenden Geschäfte werden noch abgerechnet.

Im übrigen halte ich PCs im Internet für fremde Sachen aus Sicht von Anbietern jedweder Angebote. Jede Datenspeicherung oder -veränderung auf fremden Rechnersystemen muss von den jeweiligen Besitzern erlaubt werden.

Die Beschreibung von Software-Funktionen muss zutreffend und hinreichend sein, wenn sie durch Downloads aktiviert werden sollen. Niemand hat auf fremden PCs heimlich Dateien zu löschen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Eine sehr interessante Auffassung!


@Gast
Pardon, ich vergaß hinzu zu fügen, dass diese Äußerung nur pure Ironie war! Dvill weiß das schon richtig einzuschätzen, also nix da von Auffassung, Standpunkt, Interessenvertretung - hier besteht vielmehr Diskussionsbedarf oder "Auge öffne Dich!"


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen halte ich PCs im Internet für fremde Sachen aus Sicht von Anbietern jedweder Angebote. Jede Datenspeicherung oder -veränderung auf fremden Rechnersystemen muss von den jeweiligen Besitzern erlaubt werden.
> 
> Die Beschreibung von Software-Funktionen muss zutreffend und hinreichend sein, wenn sie durch Downloads aktiviert werden sollen. Niemand hat auf fremden PCs heimlich Dateien zu löschen.


Dietmar, so läuft es aber leider nicht - Dein Wunschgedanke in allen Ehren! Doch die Lobby derer, die das anders sehen, ist hier weit überlegen und es dürfte kaum jemanden geben, der denen Steine in den Weg legt - und der Gesetzgeber schon gar nicht - viel zu oft felen die Sanktionen zu den tauben Regeln, d. h. es kann doch wieder jeder machen was er will, Herr Vill!
Außerdem kommen nicht wenige Angebote aus dem Ausland - wer ist bittschön hier zuständig?


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem ist die ganze Situation des könnte, wäre, möglich, evtl. sehr unbefriedigend für den Betroffenen - deshalb habe ich dem Stas auch eine PN mit einem Lösungsansatz á la anna geschickt.



Und genau damit hast du recht. Mit einem könnte, wäre möglich oder ähnlichem kann ein Geschädigter auch nicht im Zivilverfahren zum Zug kommen. Da machen ihm die Inkassoanwälte die Hölle heiß. Das klingt dann so:



> Es wird bestritten, dass sich auf dem Computer des Beklagten im streitgegenständlichen Zeitraum ein Dialer eingewählt und installiert habe.
> Die Behauptung des Beklagten, die Verbindungsentgelte seien "unter Umständen" durch einen sogenannten Internetdialer verursacht worden, wird offenbar nur als vage Möglichkeit genannt. Der Beklagte scheint also davon selbst nicht überzeugt zu sein, so dass es nicht verwundert, dass auch diesbezüglich eine substantiierte Darlegung und ein Beweisangebot fehlen. Die sowohl nach § 16 Abs. 3 TKV als auch nach Ansicht der Rechtsprechung bestehende Vermutung für die Richtigkeit der von der Klägerin erhobenen Forderung ist daher seitens des Beklagten nicht erschüttert worden.
> 
> Im Übrigen möchten wir darauf hinweisen, dass die meisten Dialer rechtmäßig arbeiten, d.h., dass sie keine unerkannten und ungewollten Verbindungen auf eine missbräuchliche Art und Weise aufbauen. Für das Vorliegen eines missbräuchlichen arbeitenden Dialers wäre der Beklagte ebenfalls darlegungs- und beweispflichtig.



Solange der Beklagte nicht beweisen kann, dass überhaupt ein Dialer im Spiel war, hilft auch der Vortrag zur Beweislastumkehr bei Dialerbefall nichts.


----------



## Raimund (9 August 2003)

*Inkasso*

:evil: 
@N. N.,

ich bitte submissest zur Kenntnis zur nehmen:

Die Einlassung der Inkassobüttel ist unerheblich. Sie dient zunächst der Einschüchterung. Nimm das Visier hoch,  registriere Dich und spar Dir die Drohungen!

Maßgeblich ist die Entscheidung des Gerichts!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

*Re: Inkasso*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm das Visier hoch...



Bitte B(a)B(y), laß´ es unten! Somit haben wir zumindest eine konstruktive Diskussion.


----------



## dvill (9 August 2003)

> Doch die Lobby derer, die das anders sehen, ist hier weit überlegen und es dürfte kaum jemanden geben, der denen Steine in den Weg legt - und der Gesetzgeber schon gar nicht - viel zu oft felen die Sanktionen zu den tauben Regeln, d. h. es kann doch wieder jeder machen was er will, Herr Vill!
> Außerdem kommen nicht wenige Angebote aus dem Ausland - wer ist bittschön hier zuständig?


Die Lobby derer, die das anders sehen, werden sich still freuen und einfach so weitermachen, wenn die Betroffenen nicht einmal versuchen, einen objektiv richtigen Standpunkt, der ihren Interessen entspricht, in ihrer Verteidigung vorzubringen.

Ich verspreche ja nicht Wunder, aber ich verweise auf Zusammenhänge, die im Interesse von Betroffenen sind und von ihnen selbst oder ihren Rechtsvertretern möglicherweise so nicht erkannt werden.

Das ist wohl das Mindeste, was in diesem Land noch erlaubt ist, nämlich dass Geschädigte zu ihrer Verteidigung auf das allgemeine Recht verweisen dürfen. Das geht ohne jede Erlaubnis von Lobbyvertretern oder Steinerollern.

Die Frage ist natürlich, was sich bei bester Argumentation vor Gericht ausrichten läßt, wenn die organisierten Mitverdiener mit raffinierten Spitzenjuristen einem relativ ahnungslosen Geschädigten mit Durchschnittsanwalt vor einem EDV-unkundigen Richter begegnen.

Aber wenn die Geschädigten nicht einmal alles aufbieten, was sie für ihre ungünstige Position ins Feld führen können, wird sich dieses Elend niemals ändern. Aus welchem Grund sollte ein Geschädigter auf ein gutes Argument verzichten?

Die Tarnpostfächer im Ausland, die die organisierten Mitverdiener tatsächlich vor dem Zugriff deutscher Behörden schützen, kosten gemäß Branchenforum in Spanien 100 Euro monatlich. Für Tarnadressen in der Schweiz nimmt jemand E-Mail-Bestellungen auf, da kenne ich den Preis nicht. Die Drahtzieher sitzen hier im Lande.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist natürlich, was sich bei bester Argumentation vor Gericht ausrichten läßt, wenn die organisierten Mitverdiener mit raffinierten Spitzenjuristen einem relativ ahnungslosen Geschädigten mit Durchschnittsanwalt vor einem EDV-unkundigen Richter begegnen.


 Damit triffst Du einen der vielen wunden Punkte - zum Schluss spricht einer Recht, der nur dem Gestetz und sich selbst ggü. verantwortlich ist. Wenn der aber die Gesetzeumstände nicht überreist, ist er sich selbst überlassen und wozu das dann führt, zeigt der Rudi Carell am besten (kennt den noch wer?). Also senile Richter am "laufenden Band" und StA´s, die nur ihre Kariere zu den Bandläufern im Blickfeld haben *=* Sehschwäche!


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

*Re: Inkasso*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:
> @N. N.,
> 
> ich bitte submissest zur Kenntnis zur nehmen:
> ...


Nene: Die Inkassoanwälte machen das, was jeder Anwalt tut: Sie vertreten ihre Mandantschaft und legen dabei den Finger in die wunden Punkte des Geschädigtenvortrags.


			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Sie dient der Einschüchterung.


Wen wollen die denn in einem laufenden Gerichtsverfahren einschüchtern? Du wirst doch wohl nicht denken, dass sich ein Geschädigter, der bereits die Klage beantwortet hat, sich noch einschüchtern läßt?


			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm das Visier hoch,  registriere Dich und spar Dir die Drohungen!


Wie sensibel bist du eigentlich, wenn du ein Zitat aus einem Schriftsatz von Inkassoanwälten, der dich noch nicht einmal persönliczh betrifft, gleich als Drohung auffasst? Und was bringt es dir, wenn ich mir ein Pseudonym zulege?


			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Maßgeblich ist die Entscheidung des Gerichts!


Und die wird eindeutig sein , wenn der Geschädigte gegenüber dem Gericht nur vermutet, dass sich ein Dialer eingewählt hat. Vermutung = unsubstantiierter Vortrag, den das Gericht nicht beachten wird.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das sehe ich etwas anders. Denn wenn es ein Dialer gewesen sein könnte, dann hilft der Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Aus ihm ergibt sich die Einwahlnummer. Wird die Einwahlnummer nachgewiesen und es ist einen Dialer-Nummer, dann war es, laut Vortrag des Beklagten, ein Dialer. Diese Tatsache muss dann der Kläger erschüttern, was er nicht wird, weil er ja Dialer für rechtmäßige Programm hält, wie sich aus seinem Hilfsvortrag ergibt.

Wird der EVN nicht erbracht ist die Forderung nicht schlüssig dargetan. Dann kann man bereits darüber das Verfahren gewinnen, wenn man mit der "dummen" Fragen kontert, was wollen die eigentlich von mir, wenn sie nicht Zeit, Dauer und Tarif vorlegen können. (vgl. AG Frankfurt, Intrum für Talkline).


Liegt der EVN vor, dann weiß man, ob ein Dialer im Spiel war oder nicht. War ein Dialer im Spiel, dann kann man dem zitierten Inkasso-Schreiben  mit der Beweislast-Umkehr entgegen treten.

Die Inkasso-Anwält werden weiter so argumentieren, weil ihnen nichts anders bleibt. 

Aber als Betroffener muss man sich ja nicht in Bockshorn jagen lassen. 

Naja und Gericht lernen dazu, langsam aber stetig.


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (10 August 2003)

*Re: Inkasso*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Raimund schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

@Jurist

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man gegen das Dialerunwesen was unternehmen sollte.

Im vorliegenden Fall wurde der EVN erbracht und dem Geschädigten der Service Provider genannt. Damit ist der Fall nicht vergleichbar mit dem des AGs Frankfurt am Main, wo man den Service Provider nicht mehr ermitteln konnte und der Carrier ist den ungenügenden Regeln des Verbraucherschutzes leider nachgekommen.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt der EVN vor, dann weiß man, ob ein Dialer im Spiel war oder nicht. War ein Dialer im Spiel, dann kann man dem zitierten Inkasso-Schreiben mit der Beweislast-Umkehr entgegen treten



Die Nutzung der Service Rufnummer (sie ist ja auf dem EVN ausgewiesen) mittels Dialer wurde dem Geschädigten in Abrede gestellt, ebenso seine Behauptung, dass die Tarifansage nicht erfolgte. Völlig unklar scheint die Beweislast für die Behauptung zu sein, dass die Einwahl mittels Dialer erfolgte.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

*Re: Inkasso*



			
				Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Völlig zutreffend, aber der von mir zitierte Schriftsatz stammt aus einem Gerichtsverfahren. Wir sind also über das vorgerichtliche Stadium hinaus. Und wenn ein Geschädigter schon auf die Klage geantwortet hat, dann wird er sich von gegnerischen Schreiben kaum mehr beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

In diesem Thread ging es eingangs offensichtlich um DutchWeb24. Der rechnungsstellende Carrier (mcn oder TL) zieht den Betrag für den Reseller Q1 ein. Dort haben die Niederländer die Nummern gemietet. Bislang konnt mir jeder Reseller mitteilen, ob es sich um eine Spracheinwahl oder eine Dialerverwendung handelte. Bei der Bestellung der Nummer(n) teilt der Kunde dem Reseller mit, für welchen Zweck er diese haben möchte, was Bestand des Mietvertrages ist. Somit dürfte sich eigentlich die Frage erledigt haben, wonach eine Dialeranwahl in Abrede gestellt wird.
Sollte ein User sein Dialerprogramm nicht mehr zur Verfügung haben, z. B. weil es sich selbst gelöscht hat, dann ist es notwendig, dass der Reseller über seinen Kunden eine Produktinformation zur Verfügung stellt. Der bloße Hinweis darauf, dass der Kunde "_nach zumeist unbestätigtem Wissen des Resellers_" ein FST-konformes (Erotik-)Angebot über einen Dialer im Internet bereit stellt, ist nicht ausreichend. Leider ist dieser Denkansatz nur mein Wunschgedanke. Wenn jedoch Gerichte dieser Logik folgen würden, würden viele Verfahren anders ausgehen.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Da machen ihm die Inkassoanwälte die Hölle heiß. Das klingt dann so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist leider so, dass Geschädigte oft schlecht beraten sind und sich nur suboptimal zur Wehr setzen. Genau das soll ja verbessert werden.

Dass Inkassoanwälte, wenn sie schon mal da sind, in der Hölle was arbeiten, schadet nicht. Für Geschädigte ist das Gericht entscheidend, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, sowie die Qualität ihrer Einwände.

Der zitierte Beklagte hat ganz schlecht argumentiert, da gibt es hier bessere Vorlagen, die allgemeiner anwendbar sind.

Der Hinweis auf beliebig viele andere Dialer, die angeblich korrekt sind, hilft für den Einzelfall nichts. Belegt sind beim BSI Autodialer mit Selbstlöschung sowie auch die Automatisierung von Dialern, die alleine nicht automatisch selbst wählen.

Ein Geschädigter darf sicher immer auf die Möglichkeit eines Autodialers hinweisen. Er muss ja nicht gleich behaupten, was er nicht beweisen kann. Wenn er es direkt beweisen kann, umso besser.

Neben der Autodialer-Eigenschaft gibt es weitere Kriterien, die für den Geschädigten sprechen.

Unzureichende Informationen machen den Vertrag ungültig. Die heimliche Trennung der alten Internet-Verbindung greift unzulässig in ein fremdes Computersystem ein. Hier lässt sich oft noch mehr anfügen.

Ich sehe es jedenfalls schon als positives Zeichen an, wenn es sich lohnt, aufmüpfige Geschädigte per Forumsbeitrag voreinzuschüchtern. Dann sind die faktischen Argumente eher weniger viel wert. Hänsel und Gretel machten sich auch durch lautes Pfeifen Mut.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

@dvill

Der Beklagte hatte tatsächlich suboptimal argumentiert. Ich bin auch deiner Meinung was den Vertragsschluss usw angeht.

Die Unwägbarkeit in diesem Fall ist aber, dass der Carrier den Service Provider genannt hat, denn die vom BGH gebilligte Vertragspraxis der Access-Provider führt in solchen Fällen dazu, dass unseriöse Content-Provider über die DTAG und andere Access-Provider Entgelte für Dienstleistungen vereinnahmen können, obwohl es an einem wirksamen Vertrag zwischen dem Content-Provider und dem Nutzer fehlt. 

@anna

wenn es tatsächlich so ist, dass der Carrier in seinem Vertrag die Verwendung der Nummer festhält, dann sollte der Geschädigte Beweis durch Vorlage der Verträge durch den Carrier antreten.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann sollte der Geschädigte Beweis durch Vorlage der Verträge durch den Carrier antreten.


Genau so stelle ich mir das vor! Im Klartext: der Geschädigte soll in seinem zivilen Vervahren beantragen, dass der Carrier den Vertrag mit seinem Kunden vorlegt, aus dem der Verwendungszweck der Nummer ersichtlich ist.


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (10 August 2003)

*Beweislast, wer hat sie zu tragen? Kaufmann oder Kunde*

Hallo,
wie lange noch müssen 0190-Geschädigte vor einem Verfahren zittern,
nur weil eine Informationsindustrie beleglos, nachweislos, angeblich berechtigt durch eine veraltete Gesetzgebung (TKV), bewußt Fantasiepreise durch betrügerische Geschäftspartner generieren läßt.
Allerdings gibt es auch seriöse Dialerabrechnungen, die akzepttiert sind.
Darüber wird auch nicht diskutiert.

Ich bezeichne diese Art der Geschäftsführung bei Dialerabrechnung kriminell.  Berechnend auf Unwissenheit der USER, auf unsicherste Abrechnungsart höchste Umsätze zu generieren, nebenbei in Kauf nehmend, unseriöse Geschäftsparner daran zu beteiligen, möglichst schnell alle Nachweise vernichten, gehört in die Geschäftsidiologie einiger Netzbetreiber.
Die Größenordnung  der unseriösen Dialerabrechnung ist zu groß,
um im Bereich der Gesetzgebung unbeirrt alten Grundsätzen Folge zu leisten.
Welche Aufgabe haben die Gesetzblätter, die über das ganze Land verbreitet werden. Das wäre das Mittel, bis in die kleinsten AG´s über den Dialermißbrauch zu berichten, aufklären und allgemeine Grundsätze der Dialerbewertung vorzulegen.
Hier wäre dem Justizministerium Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verbraucherministerium angesagt, denn die erlassen zur Zeit Dialer-Krüppelgesetze.

Jeder Kaufmann, der eine Kasse hat, gibt dem Kunden einen Kaufbeleg oder Rechnung, und hat in seiner ""Maschine"" auch einen Innenbeleg, mit dem er all seine Nachweise für den Umsatz und den damit verbundenen Pflichten nachkommen kann.
 Je hochwertiger der Umsatzposten ist, umso genauer wird der Beleg den Inhalt des Geschäftes nachweisen.
Diese Belege müssen vorlegbar bleiben, solange das Geschäft noch nicht abgerechnet ist  (rechtskräftig), und sollte darüber hinaus über einen längeren Zeitraum buchhalterisch archiviert sein.
Das kann heute auch auf EDV-Basis bewerkstelligt werden.

Wenn Umsätze in hohen Summen auf auf  kaufmännisch unsichere Art
getätigt werden, verläßt sich der Kaufmann nicht nur auf die § des BGB,
sondern läßt den Kunden mittels Unterschrift das Geschäft bestätigen.
Dieser wird nur eine Unterschrift zur Bestätigung leisten, wenn er sieht, für was er zahlt und für was er unterschreibt.
Das wäre im Internet ebenso möglich über eine Rückbestätigung per Mail, ob er die Kosten für die Seiten übernehmen will.(Elektr. Unterschr).
Auch auf einem EVN könnte man über eine von Hand eingewählte Pin-
oder ID-Nummer den Willensnachweis des Kunden sichtbar machen.

Wer hat für Risiken der unsicheren Geschäftsführung aufzukommen??
Doch nicht die Verbraucher!!

Hier daran zu arbeiten, wäre Pflicht aller Internetanbieter, sowie die,  die an der TKV beteiligten Gesetzgebung.
mfg   Schönen Sonntag

Gunnar


----------



## Rechenknecht (10 August 2003)

*Re: Beweislast, wer hat sie zu tragen? Kaufmann oder Kunde*



			
				Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wie ...
> Wenn Umsätze in hohen Summen auf auf  kaufmännisch unsichere Art
> getätigt werden, verläßt sich der Kaufmann nicht nur auf die § des BGB,
> ...


:dafuer:


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (20 August 2003)

*Re: Beweislast, wer hat sie zu tragen? Kaufmann oder Kunde*



			
				Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2003)

Das hört sich ja alles toll an, aber wenn man mal genauer hinsieht.


> Zu den neuen Regelungen, die die Regulierungsbehörde im Auftrag des Gesetzgebers entwickelte, gehört ein Legitimationsverfahren für die Nutzung von Dienstleistungen, mit der die im Gesetz genannten Preisgrenzen überschritten werden. Das Gesetz beschränkt den Preis je Minute auf zwei Euro und auf 30 Euro je Stunde bei Blocktarifen. Außerdem gibt es im Regelfall eine Zwangstrennung der Verbindung nach einer Stunde. Diese Beschränkungen werden aufgehoben, wenn sich der Kunde vorher gegenüber dem Anbieter durch eine vierstellige Identifikationsnummer (PIN) ausweist. Diese Nummer kann beim Anbieter schriftlich beantragt werden.



das heißt im Klartext: bis zu einer Stunde ist keine PIN Legitimation erforderlich und das bedeutet bei dem
zulässigen Höchstpreis von 2 Euro immerhin noch 120 Euro die völlig ohne jede Kontrolle anfallen können.
Das ist nun auch nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel.....

Außerdem , bei all den "innovativen" Ideen der Dialerprogrammierer, warum sollte es nicht 
die Möglichkeit geben, daß der Dialer sich selbst nach einer Stunde trennt und sofort 
(oder einer "Schamfrist") wieder einwählt! 
Da steht nämlich nichts darüber, wie das gehandhabt wird. 

cp


----------

